# Is it just me or is Zoomer humor really that bad?



## ive seen some shit (Jul 23, 2021)

Mid thirties fag here, am I just old or is the humor nowadays so bad? It seems there's a trend of catch phrases and copy pastas spammed if not just deep-fried memes or nigger level comedy.

like how is this shit funny? see link as example;









						Borgir Fan VS Steamed Hams Enjoyer
					

Yes I remade the music myself so the record labels won't claim all the revenue from this vid__________Get your own Grandayy vinyl figure! ► https://youtooz.c...




					youtu.be
				





i just wanted to get peoples opinion, and if you agree with me what do you think has contributed to this degradation of  humor in culture?


----------



## obese (Jul 23, 2021)

You expect creativity out of the participation award generation?


----------



## Spooky Bones (Jul 23, 2021)

I mean, everything the zoomers touch is cancer so yeah, but it's not just them. The humor of Millenials is shit too. Look at YouTube comments and all of reddit. They're responsible for most of that shit even if some of it is Boomers.

edit: or for that matter are there more than a few millenial professional comics that are any good?

Humor died a long time ago. Near 20 years ago they said it died on 9/11 because srs bsns but in terms of timing perhaps they were not far off.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Jul 23, 2021)

This just in: kids make stupid jokes.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 23, 2021)

*Laughs in bass boosted and turns red for dramatic effect.


----------



## killuminati (Jul 23, 2021)

amogus


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Jul 23, 2021)

To be fair, it's hard to have good humor when you're not allowed to be critical of anything.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jul 23, 2021)

It’s just like how the generation before us thought our humor was god awful when we were in that age group. We now have the torch passed to us to say that the generation after us is shit when it comes to humor, as they will when they reach our age. 
It’s the never ending cycle of “Your humor is shit and I don’t get it”.


----------



## Lowlife Adventures (Jul 23, 2021)

Zoomers like to pretend they're above the "lolsorandom XD" 2012-ish humor but much of the current memes & jokes are just the same except they're "ironic".


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jul 23, 2021)

The only funny zoomers are the spergs and more than half the time it’s not intentional. It shouldn’t be surprising considering how woke everything is now. Being PC makes it hard to be funny. It’s like those sad Christian comics that work out of the churches populated by wine aunts who shudder at works like darn and poop.


----------



## Pixy (Jul 23, 2021)

Zoomer humor used to be suicide jokes, cancer, whatever millenials were into, until they went full-PC.


----------



## DrearyDoomguy (Jul 23, 2021)

Memes have always been cancer. You're starting to notice because you're getting too old for this shit.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Jul 23, 2021)

DrearyDoomguy said:


> Memes have always been cancer. You're starting to notice because you're getting too old for this shit.


Desu, nigger.


----------



## Milkis (Jul 23, 2021)

You just don't get it OP, all zoomer humour is performance art. The zoomies are the first generation in history where you're supposed to laugh AT them, not WITH them.


----------



## Govt. Shitposting Machine (Jul 23, 2021)

Zoomer memes are usually built up from other memes in the past, and then it keeps getting new layers to the point where you need 50 years of memeology context to understand it and then at that point other zoomers don't even get it.
Internet was a mistake.


----------



## L50LasPak (Jul 23, 2021)

"Zoomer humor is just boomer humor with extra steps - when it isn't totally incomprehensible."
@Iwasamwillbe


----------



## 🌐🌐🌐 (Jul 23, 2021)

You're getting old


----------



## cummytummies (Jul 23, 2021)

This particular meme is especially shit, and I have noticed a trend where zoomies (who were raised on social media so it's not too surprising) value memes based on
A. the follower count of the poster
B. the amount of "production value" it has rather than whether the joke is funny.

But as for zoomers' meme skills in general, kids have always made shit memes. I don't see any significant change in overall quality. Absolute cringe-tier facebook boomer shit got upvoted in 2010, and just like then anything with a reference to things people recognize (like OP's post) gets likes. The masses have always had shit taste.


----------



## LukeMcGregor (Jul 23, 2021)

Is that zoomer humour? Memes have always been unfunny repetition.


----------



## Pruto (Jul 23, 2021)

My mom says I'm funny.


----------



## ive seen some shit (Jul 23, 2021)

Mid thirties fag here, am I just old or is the humor nowadays so bad? It seems there's a trend of catch phrases and copy pastas spammed if not just deep-fried memes or nigger level comedy.

like how is this shit funny? see link as example;









						Borgir Fan VS Steamed Hams Enjoyer
					

Yes I remade the music myself so the record labels won't claim all the revenue from this vid__________Get your own Grandayy vinyl figure! ► https://youtooz.c...




					youtu.be
				





i just wanted to get peoples opinion, and if you agree with me what do you think has contributed to this degradation of  humor in culture?


----------



## Beautiful Border (Jul 23, 2021)

obese said:


> You expect creativity out of the participation award generation?


Participation awards were meant for the parents, not the kids. No kid has ever been proud of winning a participation award trophy, they give them out to stop Karens from freaking out about how their precious little Timmy simply can't bear to walk away empty-handed (read: she doesn't want to lose face in front of the other moms because she knows her kid wasn't as good as Susan's two doors down).


----------



## LolRaccoon (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Jul 23, 2021)

I also prefer millennial humour.


----------



## ive seen some shit (Jul 23, 2021)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> I also prefer millennial humour.


i dont mind a good YTP tbh.

this has got to be one of my favourite YTP channels, his editing is so high quality and he tells a story sometimes creepy/funny mix that its worth a watch









						KOTH Edit: Clouds?
					

Hank makes his dreams come true---Source: S03E15 - Sleight of Hank---Music:0:00 - Out of the Darkness---Hey everybody if you like these videos and want to he...




					youtu.be
				




edit: dathings makes really good ones actually like the one you linked!


----------



## Chin of Campbell (Jul 23, 2021)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> I also prefer millennial humour.


DaThings makes funny shit but they always need to include their cringy twitter-tier politics and tranny simping in their poops.  I don't care if you're a faggot commie who loves sucking the girldick, just be funny.


----------



## Big Ruski (Jul 23, 2021)

Millennial humor is to self deprecating for my taste. It almost becomes self indulgent sometimes.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 23, 2021)

The more random and loud it is, the funnier it is.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jul 23, 2021)

Humor is subjective.

That being said kids historically aren’t intentionally funny.


----------



## Ramborambo (Jul 23, 2021)

Chuck's Feed & Seed, formerly Ugandan Chungus Amogus'


----------



## Toolbox (Jul 23, 2021)

Lowlife Adventures said:


> Zoomers like to pretend they're above the "lolsorandom XD" 2012-ish humor but much of the current memes & jokes are just the same except they're "ironic".


They actually label it "21st century humor" or "random access humor" as if it's anything new or directly related to the internet. The adhd you give yourself from constantly fishing for likes and shares maybe influences your humor to degrade to the point where it's the only kind of 'joke' you make, but you are not creative.


----------



## HERE YOU GO (Jul 23, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> I mean, everything the zoomers touch is cancer so yeah, but it's not just them. The humor of Millenials is shit too. Look at YouTube comments and all of reddit. They're responsible for most of that shit even if some of it is Boomers.
> 
> edit: or for that matter are there more than a few millenial professional comics that are any good?
> 
> Humor died a long time ago. Near 20 years ago they said it died on 9/11 because srs bsns but in terms of timing perhaps they were not far off.


everyone thought the world was ending in 2012, and that's basically when everything started going downhill fast
maybe they were right all along - KF showed up just before that, too


----------



## MarquisDeStatic (Jul 28, 2021)

zoomer humor is ghetto comedy with *i n t e r n e t* aesthetics


----------

